# Ufile changes for 2013



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I just got an email from Ufile. They are changing their price structure for the 2013 tax year. The basic $19.99 package drops to only 4 returns. It was 8 in previous years. The 12 return package is $39.99 with a $10 discount if you order before Jan 06. I'll have to go with the 12 return option this year because I do 7 returns. I wondered how long the 8 return package for $19.99 would last. Last year they mailed me a CD at no change. I only paid when I registered it which was very nice. 

If I can get the 12 return package for $29.99 it's still cheaper than Turbo Tax.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

StudioTax is even cheaper.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone care to comment on their experiences with StudioTax? I have an open mind.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Just did a search on this forum for "Studio Tax" and it seems there are lots of satisfied people. (I know, I should have done that before my previous post.)

I'm going to take a look before I buy another copy of Ufile.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've used for 2 years and I am happy. I do make a donation so it's not exactly free.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

pwm said:


> Just did a search on this forum for "Studio Tax" and it seems there are lots of satisfied people. (I know, I should have done that before my previous post.)
> 
> I'm going to take a look before I buy another copy of Ufile.


I keep meaning to give it a try but seem to fill my spare time with lots of other things and then default back to using U-file. I'm using only doing two returns though.


Cheers


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Studiotax is harder to use than Ufile, but it's awesome. I sort of think of it like driving manual verus automatic. It takes a bit more skill, but you really get to know what you're doing. If you have a simple tax return it will take maybe 10% longer with Studio tax. That's only the first one, after that it's super quick.


----------



## Franky Jr (Oct 5, 2009)

I've used Studiotax for 2 years now. It has all the forms you can think of, and the price was just what I was looking for.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I've used it for 6 years. I've never used any other program so can't comment on comparisons to others. However, I find it easy to use. It has a wizard to gather the most common information t-slips etc. Then you can add additional schedules, edit anything. It also will optimize linked returns (spouses, for instance). Each year it imports all the basic information from previous years. You can efile with it.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Today for something to do, I downloaded the 2012 programme and entered the data from one of my last year returns to try it out. I like what I see. The user interface is very polished, and the process was just as easy as Ufile. One thing I was looking for was the ability to save the return as a PDF file which is important to me. I send each of my family members a PDF file attachment after I do their taxes so they can have their own complete copy in digital form. Studio Tax was able to do that, which is great, although the PDF file is lacking bookmark links which Ufile produces. It has thumbnails, but no bookmark links to the various sections. That's the only minor complaint I could come up with. I'm planning to use Studio Tax this year and will definitely give them a donation, if I do so.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Can Studio Tax import the UFile prior year's return?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Not from what I could see and according to their Web site, you have to start fresh.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

A 'heads up' for UFile for Windows users. It seems many users are finding that CRA computers will reject their Netfile due to the absence of an application called SOAP Extension Library. This is odd given same UFile users have netfiled in prior years without difficulty.

If you run into this problem, this thread http://community.ufile.ca/index.php?/topic/5239-soap-extension-library/ in the Ufile Support Community forums may be applicable to you. The best solution seems to be to download and install the SOAP Toolkit from http://download.cnet.com/SOAP-Toolkit/3000-10250_4-10730985.html or from the Microsoft Download site directly. It worked for me.

P.S. Ignore the CNet comment that it is good for OS only up to XP. The Microsoft site says it is compatible for Vista, Win7, etc. as well.


----------

